# How much does your chi weigh?



## CarrieQuiteContrary (Sep 5, 2006)

I thought it would be funny to start a thread about their chi's acutal weight now and the weight the breeder predicted them to be  

I was told Ry would be around 4 lbs because her dad was 3.5 and her mom 4. Today I took her to the vet and she weighed in at exactly 7lbs hehe


----------



## Gypsy (Feb 13, 2006)

Cosette weighs just a teeny bit under 3 pounds, her mom is 4 pounds and dad is 3 1/2. My mom is the breeder of her hehe so she predicted her weight to be around 3 pounds which was accurate. 

Isabeau is another of my mom's babies, right now at 7 weeks old she weighs 1 pound, my mom and I are hoping she'll get to be around 4 - 4 1/2 pounds. Her mom is 5 pounds and her dad is 3 1/2. 

Deedlit's bad breeder told me she would be around 4 pounds, she weighs 7.5 pounds. Her parents were good sized even though I didn't get to see them very well. :evil:


----------



## dlambertz (Nov 13, 2005)

zoey is cleaning up what the daycare kids drop on the floor..she is a whopping 4lbs and overweight!


----------



## Nine (Mar 29, 2005)

Milo weighs in at 5lbs. 2oz. That is pretty much what he was predicted to weigh.


----------



## Lin (Jun 7, 2006)

Bu is 8.2 lbs. He just got weighed two days ago and had actually lost a wee bit. Ernie is 4 mos. and 1 week and he weighs around 3.4 lbs. My sis didn't predict Bu's weight but we thought he'd be small since his mama weighs 5 lbs and papa weighs 4 lbs. Now Ernie on the other hand has 4 lb. and 6 lb. parents and the breeder said she didn't figure he'd be anything over 5 lbs. The vet is saying between 5 and 6 and I'm guessing probably closer to 6.


----------



## *Nikki* (Jun 25, 2006)

Cuder im not sure of exact weight and i didnt ask when i bought him but prolly 5 and a half 6 pounds chinas breeder said about 4 and a half 5 pounds and she is exactly 5 pounds


----------



## iluvmyvikin (Aug 24, 2005)

12.8 and 14.8
the one that's 14.8 was predicted to be 15 pounds!


----------



## foxywench (Feb 7, 2005)

well vixie was predicted by her breeder to be just under 6lbs
shes full grown at 5.4lbs
Dodger was perdicted to be 4lbs
Hes full grown at 3.4lbs

rosies charting at around 5.5-6lbs, and right now it wouldnt suprise me if she saw the larger side of that, but she has slowed down with her growing this past week or so so she might stay around 5.5 like mommy!


----------



## babydoll (May 18, 2006)

I found this on a breeders page http://www.prouxchihuahuas.com/id74.html
Its about how parent size does not directly determine the size of their offspring and that a medium or large chihuahua can throw any size puppies. Its a bit confusing but interesting and it makes me wonder how breeders can accurately predict size?? Birth weight maybe? Anyway as for the question Gypsy is around 4 pounds her breeder didnt give me a weight just a size estimiation in comparison to one of her other dogs and she got it just about right!


----------



## ChiLeeLee (Oct 14, 2005)

Leya weighs 6.8lbs, I was told she was going to be between 4-5lbs  
I have a question, what is the length of your chi because Leya is quite long almost 12 inches I would estimate but she has short legs.


----------



## Mexibeach (Oct 20, 2005)

Piña is 4.2lbs - her mum & dad were both between 4 & 5 lbs so she's about right - and full grown now too.


----------



## chimom06 (Jun 25, 2006)

BlackJack is pretty much 3 pounds (just under) I was told he would be 6-7 pounds. LOL


----------



## Krista (Dec 29, 2005)

Yoshi was predicted to be 4 pounds by that weight prediction chart, and that's exactly what she is  She is done growing, today is her first birthday ^_^


----------



## Krista (Dec 29, 2005)

chimom06 said:


> BlackJack is pretty much 3 pounds (just under) I was told he would be 6-7 pounds. LOL


He is only 5 months old  Trust me, he will get bigger. Yoshi was only 2 pounds at 5-6 months.


----------



## chimom06 (Jun 25, 2006)

I'm thinking he is going to be about 4 pounds that what his dad was, he has a very very tiny frame, he has only gained 2 ounces in the last month and a half LOL his vet thinks he is about where he will be.. i would actually prefer him to put on a little weight


----------



## Jennifer Mcfly (Jun 1, 2006)

Chloe is 4.5lbs and we love every ounce of her!!


----------



## Sam85 (Jan 5, 2006)

oh god mylo is 10lbs...


----------



## foxywench (Feb 7, 2005)

lengthwise vixie is 12 inches in the back and 11 inches off the ground (her first show the judge mentioned how she was perfectly proportioned (chis are supposed to be longer than tall) dodgers 12 inches in the back and 11 inches off the ground, hes got amuch slimmer frame though.

Rosies already 10 inch in the back and 7 inches off the ground.
shes should equal out to a 12 inch back and 11 inch height too! shes exactly where vixie was at her age!


----------



## everestgirl (Aug 10, 2006)

I saw chis from 6 lbs parents that became very small (under 3 lbs), and i saw chis from very small parents that was over the standard in weight.

But i think in 2-3 month you can already see what the weight will be.
Now i saw a litter when one of the pups TWICE smaller than her sister (they are 7 weeks old).


----------



## Krista (Dec 29, 2005)

chimom06 said:


> I'm thinking he is going to be about 4 pounds that what his dad was, he has a very very tiny frame, he has only gained 2 ounces in the last month and a half LOL his vet thinks he is about where he will be.. i would actually prefer him to put on a little weight


Yeah Yoshi was like that too, she had pretty much stopped growing. Then she got a growth spurt around 6-7 months ... I guess most chis get one then. And then she just stopped growing and put on muscle.


----------



## chichime (Jan 30, 2005)

Coco is right at 2.8 lbs and Izzy and Lexi are 2 1/2 lbs but still have some growing to do. They are only 7 months.


----------



## CM Katie (Sep 28, 2005)

Carl's parents are both about 7-8 lbs. 
Carl's sister is 4 lbs full grown.

Carl is 12 lbs 
edited to add: He's not overweight- he's just super TALL and muscular


----------



## LadyBelle1 (Sep 10, 2005)

Fudge 4.8
Flower 6.3---she is nursing
Stormy 4.3
Belle 10 pounds!


----------



## Little G (Oct 16, 2005)

Goliath si 4.9 lbs, But I don't have a breeder prediction. He has gained weight since I adopted him though, he is now a healthy weight. When he came to live with me he was 3.5 lbs and literally skin and bones.


----------



## *Tiffany* (Sep 27, 2005)

rocky weighs close to 7lbs....he was predicted to be 5 lol-but he didnt come from a breeder so i have suspicions to how old he really was when i got him 
oscar weighs about 4 1/2 lbs....thats what we predicted though


----------



## sourjayne (Jul 11, 2006)

Louie is 8lbs and growing! His mama was 8lbs, dad was 4lbs, when I got him at 8 weeks he was just under 2 pounds.


----------



## *Chloe* (Feb 6, 2006)

Twiglet is 5lbs at a week short of year old she is spot on the prediction chart


----------



## toby'smom (Jun 11, 2006)

Toby is a horse, he weighs 9.4 pounds.


----------



## Sam85 (Jan 5, 2006)

ahh now a few more have added their chi`s weight mylo doesn`t sound so heavy lol, i think hes the perfect weight i mean 10lbs sound heavy when quiet alot of you say ur chi`s weigh 3lbs 4lbs etc but if u saw him he looks slim. Hes just one of those wonderful Giant Chi`s .....


----------



## everestgirl (Aug 10, 2006)

Now in Europe all chis are huge.
(it's becoming a new standard i guess), on the exhibition in Poland (worldwide), many chis were over 6 bls.

Personally, I prefer them on the smaller side, but it’s out of fission.


----------



## tuckersmommy (Aug 5, 2006)

Tuckie is 7 lbs.


----------



## MyTank (Sep 8, 2005)

Tank weighs 7 lb. and he's over a year old. My mom's Chi, who's almost a year old, weighs almost 3 lbs. I think she'll be 4 lbs. after she puts some weight on, cuz she's skinny right now.


----------



## Kiffany (May 26, 2006)

Merlot weighs 3.2 lbs. Just weighed him at the vets.


----------



## littleone (Apr 22, 2006)

..........


----------



## littleone (Apr 22, 2006)

everestgirl said:


> Now in Europe all chis are huge.
> (it's becoming a new standard i guess), on the exhibition in Poland (worldwide), many chis were over 6 bls.
> 
> Personally, I prefer them on the smaller side, but it’s out of fission.



Eh? Thats not correct!

There are probably more big Chi's in the states then over this way! I have never heard or seen so many big ones as in the US!

And its not becoming the new standard. The standard is over 3kilos Disqualified! And that isnt changing.


----------



## everestgirl (Aug 10, 2006)

> Eh? Thats not correct!
> 
> There are probably more big Chi's in the states then over this way! I have never heard or seen so many big ones as in the US!
> 
> And its not becoming the new standard. The standard is over 3kilos Disqualified! And that isnt changing


I am talking about Poland "MIR" the worldwide dogs exhibition, the judge didn't liked all the small chi, and big chi did much better in the ring.
It was also chis over the standard, that took very good grades.
Many people are shock from those results.
I will try to find pics.


----------



## Kristin (Nov 12, 2004)

Lina's breeder said she would be around 3lbs full grown. She's a little over 4lb. now. Boss' breeder didn't say how big he'd be. We just guessed he'd be about the same size as Lina. He's about 4lb. too .


----------



## chimom06 (Jun 25, 2006)

My new puppy is 2 1/2 pounds at 9 weeks. The breeder says he will be around 5-6 pounds, but I don't know about that LOL


----------



## Chili's Mom (Sep 23, 2006)

Chili is 9lbs. She is the perfect weight for her size.
She's 12 inches at the shoulders and 13 inches from her neck to tail.

I actually think she could probably gain a little weight as I don't like the way her backbone protudes.


----------



## Ory&C (Mar 20, 2005)

everestgirl said:


> I am talking about Poland "MIR" the worldwide dogs exhibition, the judge didn't liked all the small chi, and big chi did much better in the ring.
> It was also chis over the standard, that took very good grades.
> Many people are shock from those results.
> I will try to find pics.


Oh my god, you must be talking about my friend's Vuk (Ontherocks Di San Gimigliano - BOB)!!!  I don't like him either and I know there are many much better looking Chis around this part of Europe. But you have to understand that his owner is a very well known international judge (who BTW doesn't like my Billy alll that much, because he's too small ...... he's told me that on many occasions!!  ) and the breeder of that dog is Francesco Cochetti. So you see, it's all about politics in the end of the day  . BOB went to Vuk because of these reasons and also because the owner and the judge come from the same country...... and believe me, in that country you stick to your own! Perhaps some judges like bigger dogs, but mostly Chihuahuas still remain chihuahuas and under 3kg.

Not my type of dog, but here he is:









My other friend has one of his pups (Vuk is the father) and he grw a little bit too tall for my liking...... his muzzle is a bit too long as well...... Italian judge a few months ago thought the same thing and didn't give him CAC.


----------



## everestgirl (Aug 10, 2006)

Oh, not my type of dog at all as well !

I think your Billy is adorable.


----------



## Kari (May 13, 2004)

Ory&C said:


> Not my type of dog, but here he is:


I think he's gorgeous :love5:


----------



## littleone (Apr 22, 2006)

Here is 500+ pictures from the show of the massive chihuahuas......

All look pretty standard to me!

http://www.mijnalbum.nl/Album=EB8AUXU6


----------



## Ory&C (Mar 20, 2005)

Well I don't know.... this one for example looks gorgeous!









And this one actually reminds me of Billy!!!  he's adorable....... look at his expression:


----------



## Ory&C (Mar 20, 2005)

Oh man, this is what I call a perfect Chi!









I can't believe it....... legends of Chi world from my part of Europe  .Mr. P.Tartaro and Francesco Cochetti himself:


----------



## foxywench (Feb 7, 2005)

i think that long haired vuk looks more like a pom x chi mix rather than a chi...
thats the only problem when you have judges who are friends with breeders/handlers sometimes the objective is lost...when comparing him to the actual chi standard, ears are too low set, no true dome head, sloppy stop and long muzzle. 
the others that you poster ory, look great...


----------



## *Sarah* (Apr 19, 2005)

I can agree with what was said about the winner but I guess it does show that politics is involved but there were from what I saw anyway a lot of really nice dogs there a lot of the dogs we see at our shows over here were there, umm and huge?? I cant say so  btw anyone know is this one Bramerita breeding??


----------



## tofu (Apr 18, 2006)

our breeder to me that Tofu shouldn't get any bigger than 4 lbs. b/c both his parents are 4 and 5 lbs. but he turn out to be a whopping 6 lbs. everywhere we go he seem to be so tiny in the surrounding


----------



## everestgirl (Aug 10, 2006)

> our breeder to me that Tofu shouldn't get any bigger than 4 lbs. b/c both his parents are 4 and 5 lbs. but he turn out to be a whopping 6 lbs. everywhere we go he seem to be so tiny in the surrounding


Some breeders just don’t know what they are talking about.
They think that the weight of the parents this is what the chi will be, and it’s bul****.


----------



## Hello.Kittie (Dec 30, 2005)

Bambi is ... overweight ... last time he was a 8.5 lbs. but he got a little fatter still... he's probably around 9/10 now. 
Angel is 5 pound. she's not SKINNY but not fat either. She just has a little extra extra. =). She was supposed to be 7 8 pound but turned out to be a small one.


----------



## Alisha (Mar 11, 2005)

*Sarah* said:


> I can agree with what was said about the winner but I guess it does show that politics is involved but there were from what I saw anyway a lot of really nice dogs there a lot of the dogs we see at our shows over here were there, umm and huge?? I cant say so  btw anyone know is this one Bramerita breeding??


I swear this one looks so much like Poco to me  So cute  

Mia is about 7 lbs (I'm guessing) she's 9 months today. Bella is 5 lbs & Poco is 7lbs. The only 1 I got any prediction of weight on was Mia the breeder said she'd be big at around 6 lbs :shock: I thought to myself is 6lbs big :lol: When I got Bella & Poco there wasn't this whole tiny is better attitude.


----------



## Gina (Nov 10, 2006)

Baby is definatley overweight for her size..this seemed to happen after she was spayed.The breeder predicted that she would be 4 or 4 1/2 pounds,and for her size(she is only slightly longer than sweetpea and precious) that is what she should be,but she is overweight..not sure by how much right now,she is on a diet Sweetpea is 3.2 and Precious is 3.2.They are exactly the same size.Both came from the same breeder(different litters) and they were predicted to be 3 1/2 to 4 pounds.The breeder told me that both were very small,the smallest ones in their litters.He did not allow them to come home to me until they were both 4 months old,which is good.Sashabella had fairly large parents(larger than my other chi's parents) and she was also the tiniest in her litter.The breeder gave no prediction,but she is going to be 4 in may and she is a little over 2 1/2 pounds and measures 8 inches from neck to tail.She has not had any health problems(except she did almost die at 8 weeks old and had to go to emergency pet hospital and then spend 2 days at vet hospital)but she made it through and is a happy healthy girl....and,I love tham all!!!!


----------

